# estado español



## Matti

¡Buenos días! 

En un articulo sobre un acontecimiento en Cataluña (en catalan por cierto) sale la frase siguiente:

"El Fòrum d'Inversió CIDEM, s'ha anat consolidat, any rere any com l'esdeveniment d'aquestes característiques més important a l'estat espanyol i el primer d'Europa en nombre d´inversors participants"

De momento tengo:

"The CIDEM Investment Forum, has been consolidated over the years as one of the most important events of this kind in Spain and the first in Europe for participating investors"

Mi pregunta es ¿debería poner 'Spanish state' o 'Spain'? 'Spanish state' no suena nada natural en inglés pero no quiero herir sensibilidades (igual lo hago con este castellano ). ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## tiago16

Estoy de acuedo contigo en el contexto que nos diste; "Spain" suena mejor que "Spanish state".


----------



## Olegaria

La palabra estado es complicadilla; en el ejemplo de Matti , Estado se refire a un país, es decir España, y yo creo que tiene que ir en mayuscula, pero de acuerdo contigo en dejar Spain en ingles, porque Spanish State no me suena tampoco.

Hay otros estados, por ejemplo el estado de California, entre otros muchos.  

Hace años, alguien me dijo que se pone en mayúscula cuando se refiere a un país, y en minúscula cuando es el estado de un pais.

En el caso de Catalunya no se dice estado sino autonomía, y Nació  se reserva al equivalente de estado en otros sitios.  

¡Qué lio! ¿no?


----------



## akakus

Tradúcelo como Spain, sin duda.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Yo no soy catalán, pero el término "Estado Español" es más un término con connotaciones independentistas que otra cosa. 

Cuando una región de España (País Vasco y Cataluña especialmente) quiere hacer referencia a España pero dejando claro que aunque son parte de ella, no se sienten integrantes, suelen usar Estado Español. Creo que es un tema más de connotación política que del significado de la palabra Estado en sí misma.


----------



## Matti

¿Entonces el/la traductor/a debería ser fiel al texto o lo que es más natural en el idioma destino?


----------



## Manuel Herman

Yo opino que depende del público al que vaya y del tipo de artículo. Si el artículo es de carácter político o va dirigido al público catalán debería mantenerse "Estado Español" ya que captarán la diferencia que quería dar el escritor.

En cambio si es un artículo de carácter general, o va dedicado a un público extranjero que no captaría estos matices, tal vez sería mejor dejar "España" para evitar la confusión.


----------



## chics

Buenas Matti y todos los demás,

En catalán -como en castellano- existe tanto la palabra _España_ (=Espanya) como la expresión_ Estado Español_ (=Estat Espanyol). Si lo que quieres es entender el texto, en principio te bastará saber que se refieren al mismo territorio.

Si es para una traducción deberías respetar la diferenciación que ha querido hacer el autor, estés o no de acuerdo. A mí tal vez tampoco me gustaría tener que traducir "El Madrid es mejor que el Barça", pero no puedo poner en boca de otro la frase sutilmente cambiada, y menos si es más que _sutilmente_...

Si quieres, puedes consultar en el foro cultural las diferentes connotaciones y usos de ambas expresiones por vascos y catalanes, sobretodo.


----------



## Matti

Se trata de un artículo sobre un foro de inversión y el hecho de que lo tengo que traducir al inglés demuestra que el foro quiere atraer inversores extranjeros, por eso traduzco 'el estado español' a 'Spain' porque sé que Spanish State no suena nada natural en inglés. No creo que sea una imposición de opinión política.


----------



## Matti

Sorry, meant to reply earlier. Thanks for all your opinions. If anyone's interested I'll let you know what client thinks if any comments are made about me translating 'estat espanyol' to 'Spain' later on this week.

 Buenas noches, Bona nit and Goodnight!


----------



## Samaruc

Manuel Herman said:


> Yo no soy catalán, pero el término "Estado Español" es más un término con connotaciones independentistas que otra cosa.
> 
> Cuando una región de España (País Vasco y Cataluña especialmente) quiere hacer referencia a España pero dejando claro que aunque son parte de ella, no se sienten integrantes, suelen usar Estado Español. Creo que es un tema más de connotación política que del significado de la palabra Estado en sí misma.



Saludos Manuel,

En realidad, el uso de _Estat Espanyol_ como presunto sinónimo de _Espanya_ en un texto en catalán no necesariamente va ligado a actitudes independentistas sino que, en mi opinión, se utiliza especialmente por sectores sociales que consideran que España no es una única nación sino un conjunto de naciones. Dentro de estos sectores sociales puede haber autonomistas, federalistas o independentistas. De estos grupos, sólo el tercero se considera no integrante de España.

De hecho, en entornos independentistas, el uso de la palabra _Espanya_ es más habitual de lo que pueda parecer. Eso sí, se usa como se usaría el nombre de cualquier otro país del mundo, como el de una nación extranjera.

Quiero decir, que no necesariamente el uso de _Estat Espanyol_ es independentista ni el uso de _Espanya_ es unionista... En un texto hay que ver quién lo escribe y qué intención le da.

Sí que estoy de acuerdo contigo en que, muchas veces, el uso de_ Estat Espanyol_ no suele referirse al concepto de estado en sí mismo sino que tiene connotaciones políticas y nacionalistas. Pasa lo mismo con utilizar palabras como "región" para referirse a Cataluña o el País Vasco: generalmente hay un matiz político/nacionalista (de otro cariz, evidentemente) en el uso de esta palabra.  

Y, luego, no olvidemos el efecto costumbre: independientemente de su idoneidad, el uso de _Estat Espanyol_ para referirse a _Espanya_ muchas veces no encierra ninguna connotación, es simple costumbre porque se escucha con mucha frecuencia.

NOTA:
Esta intervención sólo pretende comentar las connotaciones que pueden tener estas palabras a la hora de interpretar un texto. Si el tema deriva en disputas nacionalistas, agradeceré que se proceda a la eliminación del mensaje.


----------



## claudine2006

Seguro que si traduces "Spain" el cliente no tendrá nada en contra.


----------



## Cecilio

Quan jo vivia a Anglaterra vaig conéixer un mallorquí de fortes conviccions independentistes que, quan escrivia una carta a Espanya sempre utilitzava l'expressió "Spanish State", tot i que, com ell mateix reconeixia, això podia fer que la carta tinguera dificultats per arribar a la seua destinació correcta. El que estava clar, tant per a ell com per a mi, és que l'expressió "Spanish State" sona molt artificial i estranya, i difícilment pot utilitzar-se en una traducció a l'anglès a no ser que hi haja un context clarificador. Si no, el lector angloparlant es farà la següent pregunta: "Spanish State? What's this?"

Per altra banda, està clar que el terme "Estat espanyol", emprat per molts mitjans de comunicació, entre ells els de propietat de la Generalitat Catalana, s'ha expandit amb força i es considera hui dia una expressió d'ús comú a Catalunya i a altres indrets. Es tracta d'un concepte on es barreja política i ideologia, i això mateix el fa molt difícil de traduïr a l'anglès.


----------



## Matti

Hi Cecilio
I think that whatever reasons the author has for writing 'l'estat espanyol' and not 'espanya' the most important in an article of this nature (purely informative) is that the translation sounds like completely normal English as it must be intended for readers of any nationality who use English in their work or study. It would be quite different if it was a more literary article as all the nuances of the source language would have more effect on the target language, at least, that's my conclusion.


----------



## Tomby

Hola Matti! No vaig a repetir lo que encertadament han comentat altres persones. No obstant, si tu mateix dius que "_Spanish state_" és antinatural en anglès, tradueix-lo simplement per "_Spanish_".
Els britànics com acostumen a denominar "Alemanya"? _Germany_ o _German state_?. Comento aquest exemple perquè Alemanya està formada per un conjunt de "Lands" i Espanya per un conjunt de "Autonomies". Tot depèn del costum del lector del text.
Per altra banda crec que a Espanya ningú diu CEI (Cofederació d'Estats Independents) i si "Rússia", "Ucraïna", etc. És normal dir "vaig visitar Portugal" i no "vaig visitar la República Portuguesa" contràriament al que succeïx amb l'Argentina, on se sol anteposar la paraula "república".
Salutacions!


----------



## Matti

Hola Tombatossals! Gracies per el teu comentari. M'agrada saber que pensan els catalans en aquest tema. No puc escriure mes perque el meu catalan es molt limitat. Bona nit!


----------



## Cecilio

Matti said:


> Hola Tombatossals! Gràcies pel teu comentari. M'agrada saber què pensen els catalans sobre/d'aquest tema. No puc escriure més perquè el meu català és molt limitat. Bona nit!



Hola, Matti! Ací tens unes correccions per ajudar-te en el teu català.


----------



## Matti

Moltes Gràcies Cecilio! Això m'ajuda molt.


----------

